# huron stockerfest techniques and patterns



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

been getting the itch for the early season trout and have had time to tye a few flys for wixom. ive always done well striping streamers there. I cant wait until april 1st. I always have a great time there, lots of action, and I met a lot of ms members there last year. just want to see what you all use there and techniques. Its nothing like fishing up north, but tons of fun none the less, and a badly needed fix after a long winter thinking about fishing. 

1. whats everyones favoritre pattern and/or technique for wixom trout. 

2. Have you hooked or landed one of the few hog (25"+) browns they put in there? Im hoping for one this year after seeing a few landed last year.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've never hooked one of the 25" monsters there, but I saw one for the first time last year. Nothing I could throw at him would interest that fish.

Here's one of my favorites,..... I like to strip it pretty fast.










DarkSpruce, Mickey Finns, various nymphs, and small BWO's and small Griffith's Gnat all have their day.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

On the first day....anything that moves. lol

Three years ago on the opener I saw a guy cut off a pice of his sock and wrap it on the hook, and it worked.

Last year the fish weren't as easy. I heard from a couple guys that the fish were fed prior to stocking. I saw a few of those pigs last year.

Flies that have worked best for me at Wixom:

Mickey Finn
Red nosed Dace with a silver K-flash overwing
White woolybuggers
Chartreuse glo-bugs

If you know any "pellet fly" patterns. Use them.

Since we're talking about the Stocker Fest....anyone up for an Outing? The first Sunday in April? I can make Saturday as well, but only for a couple hours.

I will also be there the morning of the opener, and if anyone else from the site plans on doing the same, let's get together.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Oh yeah that reminds me, any flys with white rabbit strips work good.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I just tied a bunch of rabbit zonkers. that was my best pattern last year, chartruese/red or chartruese/white. I was going to post a pic of my huron fly box but i couldnt get it too work. heres another attempt









woolybuggers in light colors worked well for me also. i think the big hogs are rainbows if i remember right? there were a few times last year I had one of the hogs come swim right inot the spot i was fishing and i couldnt get him interested for anything, stripping didnt work like it does on the little ones. i saw two landed last year and watched one older guy probably 60-70 hook fight and land one right next to me, he was dead drifting hares ear nymph. he netted it in a small trout net and the fish wouldnt even fit in the net. quite a sight to see this old man manage that big fish into a tiny net flapping his tail all over splashing everywhere after about 30 minutes of fight. the other one I saw had a broken jaw, and another one dead up on th bank near the bridge. ive heard about the pellet flies, never seen one. maybe some yellow chenile wrapped on the hook, they do feed them yellow pellets right? 

I am in for the huron outing for sure, i plan on being there on the opener after work, youll probably find my yeling for help stuck up to my neck in the deep black. cant wait. 1st sunday sounds good too! anyone start a huron outing post yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

i like to just use my own made up fies and sbocto i hookes a 25" after you left that day i fished with you on an egg sucking leach HA and i hope to see u again this year


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Light colored, sparsely dressed streamers seem to be the trick. Anyone know if they're stocking any of those big monsters again this year? From what I heard last year, that is not a normal occurance.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm pretty sure they have put a few big boys in the mix for the last three years, maybe the number changes?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I live very close to the Stocker fest so I would make every attempt to attend an outing(s) there.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Done.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61367

Getting back to flies, its also a good time to fool around with flies you have tied, but aren't really happy with. Flies that started out as an experiment then somehow went wrong are a good example.


----------



## Strudell (Apr 8, 2002)

FOrgive me if this is a stupid question, but when exactly does the season start on the Huron at the put and take area? Is it April 1 or is it the first Saturday of April?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

April 1


----------



## Woodchuck1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I have had my best action on a smallish Micky Finn. Second choice would be a white wooly bugger. As the season gets older I switch to a small dry with a dropper. 

I must admit, I am looking forward to the Stockerfest. I have had the opportunity to meet several of you out there. 

Woodchuck1


----------



## cscitney (Oct 12, 2002)

Talking about one of these bad boys.










I fish with streamers or egg flies only out there and have done pretty well. I do fish with a spinnning outfit and simply pretend the streamers are spinners. I think the light line (4lb) works wonders when the fish start to get tired of getting cast at all day long. Can't wait for April 1st. By the way, I was lucky enough to catch 2 of these monsters last year....................what a rush !!

Fish On !!

Chuck


----------

